# CarPlay Activation / Screen Mirroring & Split Screen to Fullscreen Patch



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

Pm’s sent


----------



## Kchayeh (8 mo ago)

Hello,
@*CodeMyBM, *I've a X1 F48 with wide screen (VIN:.... 5K02057), and I'd like to activate screen mirroring option.
Is this possible for my car? How can I do it? Thank you in advance


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

Kchayeh said:


> Hello,
> @*CodeMyBM, *I've a X1 F48 with wide screen (VIN:.... 5K02057), and I'd like to activate screen mirroring option.
> Is this possible for my car? How can I do it? Thank you in advance



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



PM Sent


----------



## Freestyle79 (8 mo ago)

CodeMyBM said:


> CarPlay & Screen Mirroring Activation for iDrive 5 / 6.
> 
> NBTevo_N & Above compatible for Fullscreen CarPlay.
> NBTevo_H - M will require nbt flash in order to get fullscreen carplay
> ...


Hi ! 
I’m the proud owner of a G30 540i and I would like to have full screen CarPlay. 
Can you help me ? 
NBTevo_L is what I have


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

Freestyle79 said:


> Hi !
> I’m the proud owner of a G30 540i and I would like to have full screen CarPlay.
> Can you help me ?
> NBTevo_L is what I have



PM SENT!!


----------



## ruthlawoffices (8 mo ago)

CodeMyBM said:


> Pm’s sent


CodeMyBM...I bought the CarPlay Fullscreen for 2017 M3 from another vendor. Could I use that same bin file on the USB stick to make CarPlay fullscreen on my wife's new 2020 X3M Competition?

Thanks for any help or input!!


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

ruthlawoffices said:


> CodeMyBM...I bought the CarPlay Fullscreen for 2017 M3 from another vendor. Could I use that same bin file on the USB stick to make CarPlay fullscreen on my wife's new 2020 X3M Competition?
> 
> Thanks for any help or input!!


Drop me a PM pal this can be done


----------



## jwhelan377 (8 mo ago)

Hi, could you please PM me regarding full screen for carplay on F48. Thanks!


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

jwhelan377 said:


> Hi, could you please PM me regarding full screen for carplay on F48. Thanks!



PM Sent


----------



## cpsp4 (Apr 27, 2014)

Are you still offering the service?


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

cpsp4 said:


> Are you still offering the service?


PM Sent


----------



## fabinous (6 mo ago)

Hi @CodeMyBM how do I proceed to enable apple car play full screen?



CodeMyBM said:


> CarPlay & Screen Mirroring Activation for iDrive 5 / 6.
> 
> NBTevo_N & Above compatible for Fullscreen CarPlay.
> NBTevo_H - M will require nbt flash in order to get fullscreen carplay
> ...


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

fabinous said:


> Hi @CodeMyBM how do I proceed to enable apple car play full screen?


Drop me a DM buddy i can help you


----------



## keith4383 (5 mo ago)

CodeMyBM said:


> CarPlay & Screen Mirroring Activation for iDrive 5 / 6.
> 
> NBTevo_N & Above compatible for Fullscreen CarPlay.
> NBTevo_H - M will require nbt flash in order to get fullscreen carplay
> ...


Hi can you PM me details of this service please 👍


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

keith4383 said:


> Hi can you PM me details of this service please 👍


PM Sent buddy 👍🏻


----------



## juancarlosfernandez7 (4 mo ago)

Hello I have a 2020 X1 SDrive with carplay covering 3/4 of screen only but no USB movie play or Mirroring. Could you unlock that? The vin: 5P24582


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

juancarlosfernandez7 said:


> Hello I have a 2020 X1 SDrive with carplay covering 3/4 of screen only but no USB movie play or Mirroring. Could you unlock that? The vin: 5P24582


PM Sent


----------

